# Tree Watering Question



## cat-face timber (May 3, 2013)

When you water your trees, do you waite for the dirt to get "dry" before you water again?
Or do you never let the dirt get dry?

Thanks!


----------



## Oldmaple (Jun 9, 2013)

Might have gotten a quicker response up in the arborist or homeowner section. Here's my opinion. Water , then let dry. Usually once per week is sufficient although if sandy soil then maybe more often. I believe that underground sprinkling systems have caused many problems for trees since they are usually set to run every day or every other day. Have seen more root rot type problems since underground sprinkling systems have become more widespread. I'm from Michigan so it might be different in Arizona.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply oldmaple!

I think I will try that.
Water them and let them dry out and see what happens.

thanks again!


----------

